# D 3 Gästepass



## Koradall (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne mal in Diablo 3 reinschnupper, um zu schauen ob es mir die 50 - 60 € Wert ist.

Wäre echt super, falls jemand mir seinen Gästepass zur Verfügung stellen könnte 

Liebe Grüße

Daniel


----------

